# You might be able to use bait as a management tool



## 6inchtrack (Sep 29, 2008)

You might be able to use bait and minerals as a management tool again

http://outdoornews.com/michigan/blog...cc4c002e0.html 

I am one happy boy


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2005)

Good to see you back.


----------



## todd v (Aug 25, 2009)

management tool??????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

todd v said:


> management tool??????????????????????????????????????????????????


 YUP that is what he said, I had no prob understanding.


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

Justin said:


> Good to see you back.


 According to the poll about 65% of us are anyhow


----------



## anonymous7242016 (Aug 16, 2008)

Not sure how important minerals and bait are to management. IMO not really needed.


----------



## hunting man (Mar 2, 2005)

You can provide the best food money can buy to use in the spincast feeders.


----------



## hunting man (Mar 2, 2005)

How many people would be running mineral/salt blocks and a small bait pile right infront of their trail cameras?


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

bucksnbows said:


> Not sure how important minerals and bait are to management. IMO not really needed.


 Neither are food plots........

Food plots
The Department does not promote food plots as an acceptable deer management practice for
many of the same privatization, ethical, and human conflict issues identified above. Additionally,
planting food plots can have the same effect of providing additional (and unnecessary) energy as
a bait site or feeding station, however that effect is for a more limited time (food is not replaced)
and spread geographically over a greater area. As a result deer to deer contact and local site
contamination is less likely to occur at a food plot than at a bait site or feeding station thus
significantly reducing the risk of disease transmission at a food plot.

http://www.dnr.state.wi.us/org/land/wildlife/hunt/deer/baitfeed.pdf


----------



## mcfish (Jan 24, 2010)

Who knew that the local Speedway could contribute to the quality and general good of the herd?


----------



## anonymous7242016 (Aug 16, 2008)

swampbuck said:


> Neither are food plots........


Never said or thought they were.
My best management tool is my trigger finger. It knows when and when not to pull the trigger.


----------



## 6inchtrack (Sep 29, 2008)

mcfish said:


> Who knew that the local Speedway could contribute to the quality and general good of the herd?


:idea:
Wow it sure took you a long time to come around.
Welcome aboard Bud.


----------



## mcfish (Jan 24, 2010)

6inchtrack said:


> :idea:
> Wow it sure took you a long time to come around.
> Welcome aboard Bud.


All in good fun, Sixer. Glad to see you back.


----------



## Tom Morang (Aug 14, 2001)

swampbuck said:


> Neither are food plots........
> 
> Food plots
> The Department does not promote food plots as an acceptable deer management practice for
> ...



You should have noted the Wisconsin Department!


----------

